# Military Bike Display at Military Vehicle Event April 2023 in California, USA



## Houndsworth (Oct 29, 2022)

There will be a "Military Motorcycle, Scooter, and Bicycle Showcase" in California, USA on April 21, 2023 at the Camp Plymouth Swap Meet & Military Vehicle Show which is April 19 through 22. This is the largest annual event for ex-military vehicles in the western USA. I am the coordinator and will bring my three BSA bicycles and 1941 Indian 640 motorcycle. Besides a casual show of ex-military vehicles of all types, this is a swap meet. With more than the usual number of military bicycle fans likely to attend, this might be a good place to sell and buy parts. Anybody is welcome to sell with no vendor fee, just rent a camp space. No admission fee to this show.

I attached a downloadable flyer for the showcase plus a general event flyer. We attract military vehicle owners and fans from many states and several countries. Some combine this with visiting the many regional tourist destinations in Northern California. For example the tiny town of Plymouth dates from the Gold Rush that started in 1849. Many historic "old west" sites are along Highway 49, and San Francisco, Yosemite National Park, and Lake Tahoe are within a couple hours.

If you are in range of this event, please bring your bikes and parts - any condition! I am looking for a BSA folder rear wheel assembly, and a crank/pedal assembly with late style, reenforced pedal arms.

John


----------

